# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Detrazione Irpef su Impianto fotovoltaico

## mkback

Mi sto accingendo a installare un impianto fotovoltaico da 3Kw a casa mia.. oltre ai vari incentivi è possibile detrarre l'irpef nella dichiarazione dei redditi del prossimo anno?
grazie

----------


## bea69

pe quanto riguarda le detrazioni irpef potresti accedere sia quella del 36% che del 55%. Se decidi per la prima prima dei lavori dovresti inviare comunicazione all'agenzia delle Entrate di Pescara. Per quanto riguarda la detrazione del 55% non so esattamente come è possibile richiederla ... non ho avuto l'occasione con i miei clienti

----------


## mkback

Grazie per l'informazione. Cortesemente, mi saprebbe dire qual è il modulo per la comunicazione all'agenzia delle entrate e indicarmi dettagliatamente tutte le procedure da seguire e in quali tempi? (tipo, per quello che ne so io che bisogna pagare con bonifico bancario, piuttosto che la comunicazione va fatta prima di inizio lavori, oltre a quali "incartamenti" devo produrre ecc.)
grazie

----------


## Finisher

Nel sito dell'agenzia delle entrate ci sono due guide ad hoc per entrambe le agevolazioni.
Per 55% non serve la comunicazione preventiva a Pescara, ma per alcuni interventi occorre la comunicazione finale all'Enea, la Finanaziaria 2008 ha modificato qualcosa tipo da detrazione da 3 a 10 anni (prima era solo 3 anni)
Per dettagli rimando alle citate guide:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...energetico.pdf  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...a_fin_2007.pdf

----------


## mkback

Ma su queste due guide, non si parla di pannelli fotovoltaici, bensì di pannelli solari per la produzione di acqua calda)..... Siete sicuri che posso detrarre?

----------


## mave70

Alcune precisazioni: per quanto riguarda la detrazione del 55% non puoi ottenerla in quanto l'impianto fotovoltaico non rientra nella casistica (si parla di solare termico per produzione di acqua calda ad uso sanitario).
Per quanto riguarda la detrazione del 36% puoi anche fare la domanda ma è non è conveniente, in quanto visto che accedi al cosidetto "conto energia", nel caso di detrazione, il contributo erogato a kWh prodotto viene decurtato (praticamente non ti viene erogato  0,39/0,40 ma un importo inferiore fino al 30%).
Quindi valuta bene la possibilità di richiedere la detrazione del 36% in 10 anni.

----------

